# Nosler vs. Nosler



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a cow elk hunt in November that I will be using my 270win for. As soon as my son can tag his deer (hopefully on the muzzleloader), I will begin finding the load that works best for my 270win. I am curious what everyone thinks between the Accubond and the Partition. I have only ever taken one shot on a big game animal with a premium bullet. That being the Accubond using a 300rum and the performance was amazing. (at least to me it was amazing) I am no aficionado on bullets, ballistics and the like by any means hence this post. For what it is worth I was thinking of going 140gr. Accubond just to have a little more weight in the bullet even though almost all write ups are 130gr. for the 270win. What would JackOconner say? What do you say?

Cheddar

Also I do have a couple boxes of Federal 150gr Partitions at my disposal??


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

You can't go wrong with either one. Accubonds shoot best out of my 7mm so I use them.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 2 .270 WIN rifles and one likes the Nosler Trophy Grade 130gr. Accubonds while the other prefers the Superformance GMX 130's.

When I could find it my ADL really liked the 140gr HyperSonic loads from Remington but they are hard to come by so I've been using the Noslers.

As far as hand loading goes, I haven't yet found a good load for the ADL (haven't tried any for the BDL)...I have tried 130gr Interlocks and 140gr Interbonds. I think it's a powder/charge issue more than anything else.

All I would recommend is that you see which round your rifle shoots the best and use that one. I'm sure the "shot placement is key" peeps will chime in here soon and they are right but placement goes out the window if your gun doesn't shoot the chosen round consistently.

Animals will die from a 130 the same as from a 140 or 150 from what I have seen anyways.

*EDIT*

If you are deciding on Partitions vs. Accubonds with all else being the same, even Nosler says you won't see a difference in terminal performance of the two unless your rifle happens to shoot one better than the other.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It's a win-win either way you look at it. I haven't had the chance to try the partitions out in my rifles, but they have a reputation for putting tough animals down. I can say that I've been very impressed with the way the 140 Accubond (from a 270 WSM) knocked down my 2 black bears. See what your rifle likes best and roll with that.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I second your choice on the 140, although the 130 would also do well. I would recommend looking in the newest edition of Nosler reloading and start with theost accurate load tested for what powder is available and muzzle velocity you're looking for. Even if you don't have time to work up the perfect load (takes a lot of time) you'll be dialed in close enough to hit clay pigeons at 300 yds. It's a toss up almost between the AB and PT.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kinekilla, I dont know if.you are currently looking but last time I was at scheels they had the 140 grain hypersonics.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting! I have a box of Nosler Ballistic tips in the 140 grain I bought awhile ago as they should fly the same as the AB. I will load some up and if pleased perhaps by a box of the AB and go for it. If not i suppose I will go to the PT next and so on. My rifle is an older Ruger M77. Probably from the late 80's

Cheddar


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Kinekilla, I dont know if.you are currently looking but last time I was at scheels they had the 140 grain hypersonics.


I've switched to trying to create a load myself that duplicates their performance...having fun trying anyways.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I've switched to trying to create a load myself that duplicates their performance...having fun trying anyways.


That can be very hard to do... some MFGs blend powders to get specialized results.

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

an interesting read...

http://www.ballisticstudies.com/Knowledgebase/.270+Winchester.html

Cheddar


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting you would ask. O'Connor shot 130gr almost exclusively with his pet .270Win. Now being a big bore guy, I would still recommend the larger (not to exceed 150gr in a .270Win) bullet. Either of those Noslers would be great for elk, so like you are thinking, use the most accurate bullet.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

The .270 is my weapon of choice. We have 5 of them in the family. For elk I prefer the 150 gr. Partition. Higher sectional density and great expansion while maintaining weight. Go shoot some, if they fly even 1 1/2" at 100 they will easily handle an elk. Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------

